# Just a Fun story I started writing



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Scout and I 
I leaped out of my chair and clapped my hands in excitement as soon as my mom told me I’d be riding again for the first time in years! I had started riding horses a while back when I was nine until lessons became too expensive for my family so I had to give it up. Now, I would finally be riding again at age thirteen! I could already feel the steady rhythm of the horses hooves and the wind blowing on my face. My mom’s voice broke into my thoughts, “We’ll be going to check out the stable this Sunday.” She exclaimed.
My name is Linda, I am thirteen. I have wavy blond hair, dark blue eyes, and I am about 5’ 8 which is pretty tall for my age. This is my story of how it all began. As soon as Sunday came around, my butterflies kicked in as we drove up the small gravel drive way which led to the stables. “You nervous?” asked my mom. 
“Ha, me No way……. well maybe just a little,” I laughed unenthusiastically. We pulled up and I stared in awe, a smile creeping onto my face. Horses, horses, horses! I was so excited, there were a few muddy pastures which were enclosed with electrical fences. It wasn’t exactly what I was expecting, but who cared there were horses, not many horses, but horses in general! A middle aged woman greeted us with a warm friendly smile. She had greyish, blondish, hair and a short sleeved shirt that said, “No hour of life is wasted when spent in the saddle.” I smiled with an agreeing quality that I loved that quot. 
“Welcome to Rocky Creek Riding stables. How may I help you?” she asked.
“Hello! My name is Patty Susan and this is my daughter Linda. I talked to you on the phone about lessons for Linda.” My mother replied happily. 
“Yes, yes! Hello Patty! Nice to meet you and welcome. My name is Jeannet.” Jeannet replied.
While the two ladies talked, I looked around again. It was a small farm with about ten horses and a small stable containing eight stalls and a tiny tack room. I turned to Jeannet,
“May I take a look around and pet some of the horses?” I asked timidly. 
“Why of course!” she replied
I then turned and walked over to one of the pastures where three of the horses were on a hunt for grass. I watched contently. Then I clicked to get their attention. One of the horses raised his head lazily and as soon as he spotted me, he turned and plodded over to me. 

To be continued


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

thats really cool! did you ever write more?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I like your writing style!! And the rest of it? More please!


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like it please right more.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great so far


----------

